# PC erkennt Sony mp3 Player nicht



## SUPERMANLEIN (25. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

Ich bin seit gestern im Besitz eines Sony walkman E436F. Mein PC erkennt ihn jedoch nicht. Auf der offiziellen Support-Seite steht, dass man unbedingt den Windows Mediaplayer 10 oder 11 braucht. Ich will diesen jedoch nicht installieren, gibt es irgendwelche Alternativen oder kann ich den player ohne WMP nicht erkennen. Irgendwelche Treiber gibt es wohl nicht.

system: XP SP2


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2008)

SUPERMANLEIN am 25.12.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Ich bin seit gestern im Besitz eines Sony walkman E436F. Mein PC erkennt ihn jedoch nicht. Auf der offiziellen Support-Seite steht, dass man unbedingt den Windows Mediaplayer 10 oder 11 braucht. Ich will diesen jedoch nicht installieren, gibt es irgendwelche Alternativen oder kann ich den player ohne WMP nicht erkennen. Irgendwelche Treiber gibt es wohl nicht.
> 
> system: XP SP2


nun, warum willst du den MP denn nicht installieren? wenn da steht, dass man den braucht, wird's wohl schon nötig sein, öhnlich wie zB ein bestimmtes betriebssystem als voraussetzung.

gibt es denn auch kein übertragungstool oder so was? da wären ggf. treiber mit dabei.


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (25. Dezember 2008)

Herbboy am 25.12.2008 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> SUPERMANLEIN am 25.12.2008 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, der MP ist einfach zum   , er verlangsamt mein system. Habe ihn jetzt aber doch installiert. Stick wird immer noch nicht erkannt, Treiber gibt es nicht, weder auf der CD noch im netz -.-.  Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit Sticks oder mp3-playern.

Hier kann mir dann wohl keiner helfen, kann nur hoffen , dass der Support von denen gut ist


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2008)

SUPERMANLEIN am 25.12.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, der MP ist einfach zum   , er verlangsamt mein system. Habe ihn jetzt aber doch installiert. Stick wird immer noch nicht erkannt, Treiber gibt es nicht, weder auf der CD noch im netz -.-.  Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit Sticks oder mp3-playern.
> 
> Hier kann mir dann wohl keiner helfen, kann nur hoffen , dass der Support von denen gut ist


 sind denn alle treiber aktuell, und windows?

und wenn der MPplayer gar nicht aktiv ist: wieso soll der dein system verlangsamen?   

vlt. musst du über den MP den walkman suchen? 

is der denn schon aufgeladen? isser eingeschaltet?


----------

